# التهوية ventilation بشكل مبسط ...



## خالد العسيلي (31 مايو 2009)

التهوية​ضرورات التهوية :
يجب أن يكون هواء الأمكنة المأهولة صحياً و مستحباً أي أن يكون نقياً خالياً من الجراثيم و الغازات المضرة و ذرات الغبار وكذلك يجب أن يكون غير ممزوج بالدخان المزعج أو بالروائح غير المستحبة .

و للحصول على هذه الشروط يجب تجديد هواء الغرفة بشكل مستمر و ذلك إما بتزويدها باستمرار بهواء خارجي نظيف كي يعاكس و يقلل من تأثير تلوث الهواء الداخلي أو تصفية قسم من الهواء الداخلي و تنقيته مما فيه من ملوثات و ذلك بواسطة مصافي هوائية خاصة ثم مزجه بهواء خارجي نقي و إدخالهما إلى الغرفة .

و من وظائف أجهزة تكييف الهواء معالجة هذه القضية عن طريق تزويد الغرفة بشكل مستمر بهواء نقي يحافظ على جو داخلي صحي و مقبول و يمنع انتشار الروائح غير المستحبة و يقلل من تأثير الدخان المنبعث من التدخين حيث تعتبر مشكلة التدخين أصعب معالجة من غيرها .

ليس هناك قواعد محددة و قاطعة لمستوى التهوية اللازمة ، إذ تختلف باختلاف الأمكنة و استعمالاتها ، ففي الأمكنة التي لا يكون فيها التدخين شائعاً فإن مقدار الهواء الخارجي اللازم للشخص الواحد بالساعة و يتراوح بين 10 m³/h و 50 m³/h .

أما في الأمكنة التي يكثر فيها التدخين فيجب أن لا يقل مقدار الهواء الخارجي للشخص الواحد بالساعة عن 25 m³/h و قد يكون من الضروري في بعض الأحيان أن يرتفع هذا المقدار إلى 80 m³/h .

إن تمرير الهواء الداخلي المسحوب من الغرفة على أجهزة التكييف كغاسلات الهواء و أجهزة الترطيب أو التنشيف المستعملة في تكييف الهواء يساعد على امتصاص نسبة كبيرة من الشوائب الممزوجة مع الهواء كالدخان و ذرات الغبار و الروائح و غيرها مما يؤدي إلى خفض حجم الهواء الخارجي اللازم للتهوية إلى الحدود الدنيا .

هناك ثلاث طرق لتقدير الاحتياجات من هواء التهوية :
1 - طريقة عدد مرات تغير الهواء : غير اقتصادية في الأماكن ذات السقف المرتفع .
2 - طريقة m³/h للشخص : تفضل عندما تكون كثافة الأشخاص مرتفعة كما هو الحال في قاعات الرقص و الولائم حيث الكثافة من رتبة متر مربع لكل شخص.
3 - طريقة m³/h لكل متر مربع : تصلح في الدوائر و المكاتب حيث كثافة الأشخاص محددة بشكل صحيح و تتراوح عادة بين 6 إلى 12 متر مربع لكل شخص .

في بعض الحالات قد نضطر لمقارنة الطرق الثلاثة و اختيار القيمة الأكبر كما في حالة تهوية التواليتات التي ليس لها نوافذ خارجية ففي هذه الحالة يفضل تأمين تهوية آلية بمعدل 15 مرة تغير هواء في الساعة أو 300 m³/h لكل مرحاض أو 60 m³/h لكل متر مربع فأيهما أكبر . ويمكن كقاعدة عامة تطبق في الحالات الاعتيادية مزج كمية من الهواء الخارجي حدها الأدنى 17 m³/h مع 34 m³/h من الهواء المعاد لكل شخص .

يمكن تأمين تهوية مكان ما بنوعين من التهوية :

آ_ التهوية الطبيعية .
ب_ التهوية الميكانيكية ( باستخدام مراوح ) .
ففي النوع الأول يتعلق جريان الهواء و بالتالي تجدده بفرق درجات الحرارة و تأثير الريح لذا فإن حركة الهواء تكون نتيجة لذلك متغيرة .

و تتم التهوية الطبيعية بصورة عامة بسبب عدم كتامة النوافذ و الأبواب مما يسمح بتسرب كميات متفاوتة من الهواء الخارجي يتجدد به قسم من هواء الغرفة الداخلي و يشمل هذا النوع أيضاً تجديد الهواء الداخلي بالتهوية الآنية ( فتح النوافذ أو الأبواب ) أو بواسطة مداخن التهوية. 

أما في التهوية الاصطناعية فإن حركة الهواء هي قسرية و تتم بواسطة مروحة حيث يساق مقدار معين من الهواء داخل الغرفة أ الصالة المراد تهويتها عن طريق فوهات إرسال خاصة و يمكن أن تكون تجهيزات التهوية جزء من تجهيزات تكييف الهواء .

و لقد وضعت قاعدة عامة لمعرفة ما إذا كانت كمية الهواء المتسربة تكفي أو لا تكفي لأغراض التهوية و من مقتضيات هذه القاعدة ، أن يكفي هذا التسرب في تهوية المساكن و المكاتب إذا لم يوجد بها كمية كبيرة من التدخين أو الأطعمة أو الروائح غير المقبولة أي أن التهوية الطبيعية تكون كافية و ذلك عند الشروط التالية :
1 - أن تخص الفرد من مساحة أرض الغرفة كحد أدنى 5 m³ .
2 - أن تخص الفرد من حجم الغرفة كحد أدنى 15 m³ .
3 - أن تكون نسبة النوافذ و الفتحات بالجدران 5% على الأقل من مساحة أرض الغرفة .

فإذا تحققت هذه الشروط كانت التهوية الطبيعية كافية و إلا يتوجب استخدام التهوية الصناعية عند تجاوز أحد تلك الشروط ( عندما لا يمكن تأمين كل الشروط السابقة ) .

_ملاحظة 1 :_

في الأماكن العامة حيث يكون مكوث الشخص أقل من ثلاث ساعات يمكن الاكتفاء بنصف الرقم الأول أي أن يخص الفرد من مساحة المكان ( 2.5 m ) كحد أدنى فقط .
إن الشروط المحددة سابقاً توفر علينا إجراء الحسابات لأنها تعطي نتائج فورية و صحيحة .

ملاحظة 2 :

غزارة المروحة يجب أن تؤمن كل الهواء اللازم لأنه عندما تعمل المروحة على دفع الهواء داخل الغرفة فسوف يرتفع ضغط الغرفة و ينعدم نتيجة ذلك التسرب من الشقوق و النوافذ .

تحسين شروط التهوية الطبيعية :

أن تحسين شروط التهوية الطبيعية أمر حيوي و هام في المساكن التي لا تحوي تجهيزات تهوية آلية و خاصة إن التهوية الطبيعية أمر مرغوب من عدة نواحي ( اقتصادية و صحية ) و يمكن أن يتم ذلك بتطوير و إيجاد حلول معمارية مناسبة لكل حالة من الحالات . كأمثلة نذكر منها :
آ_ مجاري التهوية .
ب_ مداخن التهوية : 

و هي مداخن ذات سحب طبيعي متوقف مقداره (و بالتالي كمية الهواء الممكن إدخالها إلى المكان V m³/h ) على :

Dt : فرق درجات الحرارة ما بين الهواء الداخلي و الهواء الخارجي .
H : ارتفاع المدخنة بالمتر .
A : مقطع المدخنة m² .

و يمكن استخدام العلاقة التقريبية التالية لتحديد أبعاد مدخنة تهوية بحيث نضمن دخول مقدار معين من الهواء V :







ومهما يكن فإن مقطع المدخنة يجب أن لا يقل عن 20 Cm ×20 

السرعة الوسطية للهواء داخل المدخنة :






التهوية الآلية :

من الواضح أنه لا نستطيع الحصول على تجديد كامل للهواء الداخلي و على توزيع منتظم و مضمون للهواء النقي المرسل إلا بواسطة تجهيزات التهوية الميكانيكية و باستعمال مراوح و يجب أن يتم توزيع الهواء المعالج المرسل إلى غرفة مكيفة بشكل لا يسبب فروقات كبيرة في درجات الحرارة ضمن المنطقة التي يوجد فيها الأشخاص .

كما يجب إرسال الهواء المكيف بالكميات اللازمة إلى مختلف أقسام الغرفة حسب متطلبات التدفئة أو التبريد دون إحداث تيارات هوائية مزعجة للموجودين في الغرفة . إلا أنه يجب أن يكون للهواء المرسل سرعة مقبولة يحس بها الأشخاص حتى لا يشعروا بالضيق و عدم الارتياح .

إذ يجب امتصاص الحرارة و الرطوبة من أجسامهم حالما تتولد و إلا فإن طبقة من الهواء الساكن الساخن و الرطب سوف تغلف جسم كل شخص فيشعر بالضيق و عدم الارتياح .

و يجب ، كقاعدة عامة ، أن تتراوح سرعة الهواء ضمن الأمكنة المكيفة بين 5 m/min كحد أدنى و10 m/min كحد أعلى ، علماً بأن سرعة الهواء إذا زادت عن 14 m/min كونت تيارات هوائية و اعتبرت بالنسبة لمعظم الأشخاص مزعجة .
عالية يجب أن نستخدم فوهات إرسال من النوع الكاتم للضجيج و يجب أن لا تتعدى سرعة الهواء الخارج من تلك الفوهات و الداخل للغرف السرعة المحددة أعلاه .

تجهيزات التهوية :

باستخدام مراوح نستطيع إرسال كمية الهواء اللازمة لكل صالة و أن نتحكم في توزع الضغوط داخل المبنى بحيث نمنع سريان الهواء من بعض الأماكن إلى أماكن أخرى مثلاً نجعل الضغط داخل المطبخ أقل من غرفة الجلوس فيستحيل انتقال الدخان و الروائح من المطبخ (منطقة الضغط المنخفض ) إلى غرفة الجلوس .

بل يحدث العكس و يكون تسرب الهواء دوماً من غرفة الجلوس إلى المطبخ بالإضافة إلى أننا نستطيع التحكم في صفات الهواء المرسل بتحضيره في مركز التهوية و إجراء عمليات التصفية و المعالجة له و لما كانت فروق الضغط التي يمكن الحصول عليها بواسطة هذه التجهيزات الميكانيكية كبيرة بقدر كافٍ فإن اختيار مسير شبكة توزيع هواء التهوية و تعيين المقاطع اللازمة لها يمكن التصرف فيه بما يناسب الناحية الإنشائية للمبنى و تحتوي تجهيزات التهوية المركزية على :

1 - مصافي لتنقية و تصفية الهواء .
2 - ملفات تسخين أو تبريد أو ترطيب .
3 - مروحة لتحريك الهواء و للتغلب على المقاومات في شبكة التوزيع .
4 - شبكة مجاري لسوق الهواء و توزيعه .

تحتوي التجهيزات الكبيرة على مروحة مستقلة لحسب الهواء الداخلي و مروحة أخرى لدفع الهواء المعالج و حسبما يكون حجم الهواء المرسل أو حجم الهواء المسحوب أكبر فإن الضغط داخل الصالة يكون أكبر من الضغط الخارجي أو اقل منه و في هذه الحالة تتقاسم المروحتان ضائعات الضغط في الشبكة و بالتالي يمكن اختيار مراوح عدد دوراتها غير مرتفع مما يؤدي إلى خفض الصوت و الضجيج في التجهيزات و قد نلجأ في بعض الحالات إلى تركيب مروحة دفع تقوم في الوقت ذاته بسحب الهواء من بعض الصالات و الغرف و تقوم مروحة ثانية بسحب الهواء الفاسد من بعض الغرف (مطابخ ، تواليت) و الأماكن لطرده بكامله .

في معظم الحالات يفضل دوماً المحافظة على ضغط داخلي أكبر بقليل من الضغط الجوي الخارجي و ذلك للحيلولة دون تسرب الهواء الخارجي إلى الداخل و منع ظهور تيارات هواء نتيجة هذا التسرب .



يتبع بإذن الله ................. توزيع الهواء ​


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2009)

مجهود مميز جداً جداً يا مهندسنا الغالى
جزاك الله خير


----------



## diab_awad (31 مايو 2009)

شرح جميل وجهد مشكور :15:
يستحب ان يتم تكلمة الشرح بأمثلة تفصيلية من واقع تجاربك 
اوك ​


----------



## AtoZ (31 مايو 2009)

رائع يا خالد ولكن نبغي صور للتوضيح


----------



## zanitty (31 مايو 2009)

ها 
مين المعلم دلوقتى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 مايو 2009)

طبعاً انت يا ............ معلمي


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (31 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميله والله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## magdygamal_8 (31 مايو 2009)

طبعا هذا مجهود كبير من مهندس كبير
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس خالد


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله اخوتي كل خير على المرور و مشكورين على هذا الكلام .......... الذي أنا أقل منه بكثير أخوكم : خالد


----------



## علي النبهان (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الجهود التي تقوم بها


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 يونيو 2009)

*توزيع الهواء Air Distibution*

*توزيع الهواء*
 

 Air Distibution
​
 مقدمة : 

  إن توزيع الهواء بشكل صحيح و بمقدار يتلاءم مع احتياجات الغرف المكيفة يعتبر من الأمور الأساسية لتأمين شروط الارتياح اللازمة في هذه الأمكنة. 
 و لكي يتم تأمين شروط الارتياح ضمن هذا الحيز فلقد تم إيجاد مؤشر مناسب سمي بدرجة الحرارة الفعالة التي مر ذكرها في فصل الارتياح ، و يشمل هذا المؤشر بعين الاعتبار درجة حرارة الهواء و حركته و الرطوبة النسبية و تأثير كل ذلك فيزيولوجياً على جسم الإنسان .
  و إن عدم تأمين المستوى اللازم لأحد هذه العوامل يؤدي إلى شعور الإنسان بعدم الارتياح تحتاج شبكات توزيع الهواء إلى مجاري الإرسال تنقل الهواء المعالج إلى الأمكنة المطلوب تكييفها و إلى فتحات الإرسال توزع الهواء بشكل مقبول ضمن هذه الأمكنة و تمزجه بهواء الغرفة و إلى فتحات عودة لإعادة الهواء لأجهزة المعالجة أو إلى فتحات تصريف لتصريف قسم من هواء الغرفة إلى الخارج مع مجاري للهواء تصل هذه الفتحات ، و إما بجهاز المعالجة و تسمى مجاري العودة أو تصريف الهواء إلى خارج المبنى .

تصميم مجاري الهواء :

  إن وظيفة مجاري الهواء هي تقل الهواء من مكان معالجته إلى مكان استخدامه و كذلك إعادته إلى مكان المعالجة بشكل فني و اقتصادي . و تعتبر شبكة مجاري الهواء مهمة من الناحية الاقتصادية إذ تؤلف كلفتها نسبة لا تقل عن ربع كلفة المشروع الإجمالية .

الغاية من تصميم شبكة المجاري التي تنقل الهواء من تأمين شبكة يمكنها ضمن حدود السرعات و شده الضجيج المقبولتين و ضمن الحيز المخصص للمجاري نقل كمية الهواء المطلوبة لكل مكان مع المحافظة على التوازن بين كلفة التأسيس و كلفة التشغيل .


 المواد المستعملة في التصنيع :

  يمكن استعمال : الصاج ( صفائح الحديد ) ، صفائح مضغوطة من مواد خفيفة ، البيتون ، الأترنيت ، و لدى اختيار أحد الأنواع المذكورة يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار بالإضافة إلى ثمن المواد كلفة الصنع و النقل و التركيب و سهولته و تحقيق الشروط المطلوبة .

  مجاري الهواء الشاقولية تصنع من مواد البناء العادية على أن يغطى سطحها الداخلي بطبقة من الزريقة الناعمة و أكثر المواد استعمالاً هو الصاج المزيبق من أجل المقاطع الصغيرة و المتوسطة و مقاومتها ضد التآكل و النار هي جيدة و سطوحها ناعمة سهلة التنظيف و يمكن إعطائها الشكل اللازم بسهولة. 

و يجب مراعاة الأماكن التي سوف يمر منها المجرى فنتجنب الأماكن الرطبة و الأماكن صعبة الوصول و غالباً ما يمرر المجرى في سقف مستعار ( أو داخل جدار مستعار ) .

و يجب تأمين فتحات ( محكمة الإغلاق ) تنظيف إذ أنه من غير المعقول أن تبقى شبكة توزيع الهواء التي ستستعمل عشرات السنين بدون إمكانية تنظيفها من الغبار المتراكم كذلك ليس صحيحاً أن حركة الهواء تمنع تراكم الغبار فالرطوبة المرافقة للغبار تجعله يلتصق بالزوايا و الأطراف .




يتبع ............................. بإذن الله


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2009)

شكلك رجعت الكليه تانى يا خلود

الا ليت الشباب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (1 يونيو 2009)

يا سيدي ماحنا قادين من غير شغل بقا و مستنيين يحنو علينا أولاد الذين ...... انت عارفهم


----------



## amr fathy (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يونيو 2009)

> جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــر



و جزاك خيراً مثله أخي


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (3 يونيو 2009)

هو مين فيكم المعلم .............. :18::81::70:

تم التسييف وفى انتظار مشاركتم يا معلمين :56:


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

........................... الموضوع مرفق ...


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

تم الحذف لمشكلة في عرض الصور ............. الموضوع مرفق


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

السرعات التصميمية :

 لا يمكن إعطاء قاعدة محددة لانتقاء السرعات التصميمية لجريان الهواء ضمن المجاري . و بما أن المروحة تزداد السعة تقريباً كمربع سرعة جريان الهواء ، و كذلك يزداد تولد الضجيج بازدياد السرعة ، لذلك يجب المحافظة على سرعات منخفضة من أجل التشغيل الهادئ و الاقتصادي . و لكن من ناحية أخرى فإن حجم المجرى يزداد بتخفيض السرعة و يؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع في كلفة تأسيس المشروع .


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد
اود ان الفتت انتباهك الى وجود مشكلة في ظهور الصور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي جهاد .......... الصور عندي ظاهرة .... لكن سأحاول رفعها مرة اخرى ..... أو أضع الموضوع كمرفق ....


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

المواضيع مرفقه ........


----------



## zanitty (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا خالد
موضوع من اروع المواضيع على المنتدى
جهاد لو الصور مش ظاهره ستب الفلاش
لانها ظاهره عندى فى البيت و مش ظاهره فى الشغل لان جهاز الشغل مش عليه فلاش
اتوقع ان المشكله فى الفلاش يا جميل
و عموما العبقرى ابن العسيلى حل الليله و حط ملخص للموضوع


----------



## خالد العسيلي (6 يونيو 2009)

وبارك فيك و جزاك كل خير انت و جهاد وكل شباب المنتدى


----------



## xalainx (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


عندي سوال 


كيف يمكن اختيار حجم و قوة المراوح في غرفة الغسيل و الكوي لارتفاع درجة الرطوبه و الحمامات الله يعزكم ؟؟


و تسلموون على الخيـــر 

اخنكم / العين


----------



## toktok66 (1 يوليو 2009)

والله محاضره ممتازه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله محاضرات مفيدة جداااااااا من المبدع ابن العسيلي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع

..............


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (1 يوليو 2009)

تكفى تهوية المطابخ الله يجززززززززززاك خير


انا محتاجها ضروري


----------



## light man (1 يوليو 2009)

يا عمي شيل الحكي على جنب كل مانك عم تدهشنا يا استاذ خالد بس اساتني مصر انو ما اكلنا كنافة و:1:اذا اطلعت مشوار يا اخونا خالد تذكر انو عندك اخوان بالبيت:59:


----------



## ابو بيدو (2 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
موضوع متميز من المتميز دائما خالد العسيلى
فعلا كما قال زانيتى هو من اروع المواضيع ع المنتدى


----------



## nofal (2 يوليو 2009)

أحسن الله إليك يا باش مهندس


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يوليو 2009)

و أحسن اليكم ... إخوتي 

و جزاكم خيراً ............... أنتم و الله أهل العلم و أصحابه .

وحبيب القلب المهندس نوار .... اذا أنا رحت شي مشوار :84: ..... ضروري يكون معي :19: ....... :7:


----------



## dr reda (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mech.mohamed (5 يوليو 2009)

محاضره رائعه جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## خالد العسيلي (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكراً لكل من أبدى أي ملاحظة أو شكر 

تابعوا تكملة الموضوع على الرابط : 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142969.html


----------



## eng-muataz (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المشاركات المتميزة


----------



## خالد911 (24 يوليو 2009)

* مساحة اعلانية​

 ​انا أحد طلاب الكلية التقنية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ادرس تخصص تبريد وتكييف ولله الحمد نجحت في دراستي والان مطلوب مني مشروع تخرج يكون عن المكيفات المركزية من ناحية الاعطال وكيفية تصليحها ... و أنواع الصيانة . ونفس الشيئ في تكييف الدكت والسبلت ... اتمنى تفيدووووني في اسرع وقت ممكن وراح اخلي والدتي تدعيله بالدعاء الصالح .................. ويكون مشروع البحث مدعم بالصور ...... ويفضل باللغة العربية ... وإدا ارسلتولي بالنجليزي مافي مشكلة .. اتمنى يجيني رد قبل موعد التسليم بعد اسبوعين ................. والله الي راح يساعدني مارح انساله وقفته معي وافديه بروووووووووحي

................... مطلوب مشروع بحث للتخرج في التبريد والتكييف.............
محتاج لمساعدتكم يا اخواني المهندسين....*


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم 
مشاركة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## أبوالهيجاء (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل وفائدة عظيمة
برضو في استفسار:
في غرف التبريد والتجميد للمأكولات وغيره كيف نحدد قدرة دفع المروحة عشان نتأكد من توزيع كافي ومناسب للهواء البارد (-5 درجات مئوية وأقل من ذلك تحت الصفر) على كل البضائع المخزنة


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع لكن لو تضع المعلومات فى كتاب يبقى افضل


----------



## حمودي عموري (16 أغسطس 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> التهوية​
> 
> 
> ضرورات التهوية :
> ...


السلام عليكم 
شكرا استاذ خالد على هذه المعلومات القيمة وشكرا لجهودك البناءة جزاك الله خيرا .
لدي سؤال بخصوص التهوية والتي تتعلق ببرنامج الهب وفي فقرة الgeneral حيث بعد ان حددنا نوع الequipment وليكن terminal نوع فان كويل يونت 2 pipe هنا لدينا خياران الاول direct ventilation , common ventilation system سؤالي ما الفرق بينهما ومتى يتم استخدام كل خيار وفي حالة التطبيق الذي ذكرته اعلاة ايهما نستخدم الخيار الاول ام الثاني . احد الاخوة في المنتدى مشكورا تطرق لهذا الموضوع ولكن للاسف لم استطع التوصل الى شئ ارجو من حضرتكم التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا وامدكم الله بالصحة والعافية لخدمة مجتمعنا العربي .


----------



## م. يامن خضور (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي (((( خالد العسلي)))) المشهور باضافاته المميزة
بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة
مع التقدير للجميع


----------



## شهدشهد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً يا م / خالد على هذا الموضوع الجميل

و دائماً فى إنتظار المزيد منك


----------



## سقلين (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نور محمد علي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

_بارك الله فيك يابلووووووووووووووود وجزاك الله خيرا مع انو انا زعلان منك لأنك وعدتني انك ترسلي شرح كامل لبرنامج الهاب بالتفصيل الممل مع مشروع معمول عليه وكيفية اختيار القيم الثابتة_


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر ، أخي الكريم ، نسأل الله أن يبارك فيك وييسر أمرك


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد


----------



## pora (25 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل والله 
الله يبارك فيك ونرجوا مواصله العطاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد
مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## شكشكة7479 (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع ولا احلى الله يوفقك ويسهلك يا باش مهندث


----------



## الفولى (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## عادل (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله

والله استفدنا كثير منك بارك الله لك في وقتك ومالك واصلح الله لك ذريتك


----------



## خادم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

very good


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## محمد تكيف (6 أبريل 2010)

*والله محاضره ممتازه جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ahmed_20 (19 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب ومشكور عليه وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## تامر محمد المصري (19 أغسطس 2010)

تمام ياباشمهندس


----------



## م هاني شبيب (20 أغسطس 2010)

]






]


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (29 أغسطس 2010)

الله الله الله عليك يا باشمهندس خالد على هذه الروعة والجمال والتميز فى الشرح


----------



## nofal (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الدغاري (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء الرجاء التكرم علينا في توضيح الجداول أو المعادلات التي تبين كيفية تحويل المجرى الدائري الى مستطيل


----------



## mmbelal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فهدالادهم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخواتي مناقشة الموضوع في منتهي الروعه


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة شرح جميل ورائع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا المجهود الطيب . وشكرا


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك .. بارك الله لك


----------



## المهندس زيد الكعبي (30 مايو 2015)

احسنت جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2015)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم الاخوة المهندسين المحترمين 
عندى بدروم بعمل له تهوية بس فى اكثر من فتحه فى المنتصف ازاى اقدرة احسب cfm بتاعى المروح المطلوب لتهوية البدروم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 يونيو 2015)

الاخ مهندس خالد لدي سؤال فضلك هو Weather Data الي بتخص برنامج الهاب تبع اي سنه
ولك مني شكري وتقديري


----------



## Naelkh (12 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------

